# How safe is reverb.com



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I am thinking about buying an expensive item from Reverb.com. I've never bought anything from there before. Just wondering how safe it is to deal from there. Is it safe to trust anyone selling there or do you still have to be wary?
Are there any extra fees I need to know about like ebay?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

guitarman2 said:


> I am thinking about buying an expensive item from Reverb.com. I've never bought anything from there before. Just wondering how safe it is to deal from there. Is it safe to trust anyone selling there or do you still have to be wary?
> Are there any extra fees I need to know about like ebay?


It is like eBay in that you're dealing with the sellers, not really with Reverb. It isn't a question of trusting Reverb, it's a question of trusting the individual sellers. For that, look at their feedback from former dealings. Most Reverb sellers use the platform a fair amount. The buyers' feedback of that seller will tell you a lot.

For the purchaser, no unexpected fees from Reverb. However, if you're buying from a seller outside of Canada, you might see additional brokerage/handling/taxes when you receive the parcel.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Safe. Bought many times, no issues. Vet the seller and watch out for possible customs. 

The only thing I notice come up is people often over exaggerate the condition of their item, they may say excellent but it’s just good or very good. I haven’t had it happen to me but lots of cases and threads about it elsewhere


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Its an item in Canada so there won't be any customs fees.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I bought a Gibson HSC about a couple months ago and everything worked out fine. I didn't have to pay taxes from what I can remember.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

Safer than kijiji but not safer than GC ;-p

Always ask the condition of the item with a pm. You can also ask additional pictures of the item. There shouldn't be customs fees if it is in Canada but you may have to pay tax.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I've bought and sold on Reverb. You are protected both ways.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

CDWaterloo said:


> Safer than kijiji but not safer than GC ;-p
> 
> Always ask the condition of the item with a pm. You can also ask additional pictures of the item. There shouldn't be customs fees if it is in Canada *but you may have to pay tax.*


This would be the deal breaker for me. If I have to pay taxes on a used amp I'll just wait till something I'm interested in pops up locally on Kijiji.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Everything you need to know is listed on the site.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Budda said:


> Everything you need to know is listed on the site.


That’s a fair suggestion but it’s nice to get some personal feedback on the forum. I often like to hear peoples experiences


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

CDWaterloo said:


> Safer than kijiji but not safer than GC ;-


apparently not. You may have caught a thread yesterday about pedals showing up in not-as-described-condition. Hard to trust even the trustworthy especially after they delete the thread. Kij, Reverb, GC,., gotta be careful


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Every listing will have Shop Policies. It will tell you if taxes are charged or not. Beware that Reverb has both private and business (music store) sellers.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

vadsy said:


> apparently not. You may have caught a thread yesterday about pedals showing up in not-as-described-condition. Hard to trust even the trustworthy especially after they delete the thread. Kij, Reverb, GC,., gotta be careful


It's happened to me only once at GC so far. I bought a wah pedal from a well established forum member who said the pedal is in excellent condition but the pedal had a scratchy pot. I was extremely busy with the work at that time and couldn't check the pedal (partly because I was trusting him), and when I realized the issue a few weeks later, I didn't make it a big deal. I think this is a part of buying a used pedal online. So I agree with you "gotta be careful".
Having said that I have bought tons of item at GC and this was the only time I've had an issue. Based on my experience, comparing with the items I bought at reverb or ebay, statistics are significantly much better for me at GC.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> This would be the deal breaker for me. If I have to pay taxes on a used amp I'll just wait till something I'm interested in pops up locally on Kijiji.


As DaddyDog noted above, you can check whether you need to pay tax for the item or not under Shop Policies. You can also negotiate on anything you want with the seller.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

CDWaterloo said:


> It's happened to me only once at GC so far. I bought a wah pedal from a well established forum member who said the pedal is in excellent condition but the pedal had a scratchy pot. I was extremely busy with the work at that time and couldn't check the pedal (partly because I was trusting him), and when I realized the issue a few weeks later, I didn't make it a big deal. I think this is a part of buying a used pedal online. So I agree with you "gotta be careful".
> Having said that I have bought tons of item at GC and this was the only time I've had an issue. Based on my experience, comparing with the items I bought at reverb or ebay, statistics are significantly much better for me at GC.


Its quite possible if the pedal was sitting around for a bit that it became scratchy or for whatever reason just became scratchy after you took posession. I've had some pedals that if they sit around for a bit get a bit noisy in the pots but once the knobs have been moved around become quiet.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

CDWaterloo said:


> As DaddyDog noted above, you can check whether you need to pay tax for the item or not under Shop Policies. You can also negotiate on anything you want with the seller.


The item in policies states that they collect taxes in all these regions then goes on to list a bunch of states in the US. Its a Canadian dealer and no provinces are listed.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> The item in policies states that they collect taxes in all these regions then goes on to list a bunch of states in the US. Its a Canadian dealer and no provinces are listed.


If Ontario is not in the list, you don't pay tax if the seller is located in Canada. So whatever you see the price plus the shipping cost will be the price you need to pay if you don't make an offer.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Off topic from OP, but seen it mentioned in this thread (and others). I've seen a few posts about the shadiness of people deleting their GC "For Sale" threads after the item sells. How is that shady? Aren't we supposed to do that?


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

guitarman2 said:


> The item in policies states that they collect taxes in all these regions then goes on to list a bunch of states in the US. Its a Canadian dealer and no provinces are listed.


If tax isn't listed in there, you'll be fine. Reverb sent out an email detailing that taxes are mandatory in some states now, regardless of used or new. That's why you'll see some random states listed. Otherwise, no tax on top of the selling price if your province is not listed in policies. Probably someone like myself, who is not a store but just selling my own stuff.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

jbealsmusic said:


> Off topic from OP, but seen it mentioned in this thread (and others). I've seen a few posts about the shadiness of people deleting their GC "For Sale" threads after the item sells. Aren't we supposed to do that?


Our #1 trader rating guy is taking some heat, no pun intended, because the bottom pad came off a pedal from the glue heating in transit. Buyer is not replying in public but making big threats in PMs. Our resident fighter for truth and justice is championing the buyer. Much ado about nothing.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

jbealsmusic said:


> Off topic from OP, but seen it mentioned in this thread (and others). I've seen a few posts about the shadiness of people deleting their GC "For Sale" threads after the item sells. Aren't we supposed to do that?


How is that being shady? The item is sold, the item gets deleted. That's what i do. And i agree, i think GC has asked us to do just that. Nothing more annoying than contacting someone about an item they already sold.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Sorry, but it isn't safer to do business with GC. There is some trust between members, but if you get ripped off, GC certainly is not going to help you. Reverb on the other hand has policies in place to deal with people who feel they have been ripped off/misled. You may not like the policy, but they have one.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Did not reverb just get sold? Does anyone know if the new owner is going to keep the same policies as the old site. They could do what target did and junk the old policies and start over.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Safe as houses.... assuming you follow common sense best practises (eg their rules).


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> Did not reverb just get sold? Does anyone know if the new owner is going to keep the same policies as the old site. They could do what target did and junk the old policies and start over.


If they change the policies they will have to send an email. I'll let you know if I get one


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

vadsy said:


> apparently not. You may have caught a thread yesterday about pedals showing up in not-as-described-condition. Hard to trust even the trustworthy especially after they delete the thread. Kij, Reverb, GC,., gotta be careful


Oh fuck off!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

davetcan said:


> Oh fuck off!


c’mon ,,.. you know you don’t mean it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

oh I usually don't but I'll make an exception in this case. For the first time I'm going to put someone on an ignore list, i don't do it lightly. This will give you free reign to insult me at will, of course it may take a bit of the shine off for you knowing that the recipient of your barbs is not hearing them. 

knock yourself out!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

davetcan said:


> oh I usually don't but I'll make an exception in this case. For the first time I'm going to put someone on an ignore list, i don't do it lightly. This will give you free reign to insult me at will, of course it may take a bit of the shine off for you knowing that the recipient of your barbs is not hearing them.
> 
> knock yourself out!


lol, crazy that you finally snapped. I gotta say that it's a bit surprise. You gotta admit that we had a lot of fun yesterday and you overreacted by posting PMs and then had the thread deleted out of embarrassment and also came in here and put a name to the claim by responding to my post. you know you can't give me any attention, it just makes me stronger. what the heck is the ignore list gonna accomplish? bird with his head in the sand. I could understand some the more sensitive members using it but you? strong and stoic and forever vigilant surely you cannot be phased by a kid dressed up as a tiger dressed up as batman setting bags of poop on fire outside your front door... whatever. the 'mission accomplished' banner is coming out again and getting hoisted tonight over my bunk bed. imma double down on the wife knowing a got a lot done today. catch ya later,. (they all come crawling back)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Oh fuck off!


Without wishing to poke any fun at you, I'll just say that I watched a few episodes of _Father Ted _the other day, and I think this is the first time where your avatar and post matched!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Without wishing to poke any fun at you, I'll just say that I watched a few episodes of _Father Ted _the other day, and I think this is the first time where your avatar and post matched!


LOL, true. It should have been "Feck" Off however 

And you, or anyone, can poke fun all you like, but please don't question my integrity with nothing to back it up, I feel bad enough about the situation already.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, you know what it's time for, then.....

*DRINK!!*


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

The safest way to buy gear is to have it shipped to my house for me to test it.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Reverb stole my car and my woman then laughed at me. I don't trust it now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2019)

davetcan said:


>


Watch out for sneaky re-gluing guy.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> If they change the policies they will have to send an email. I'll let you know if I get one


Do they have to send you an e-mail?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

davetcan said:


> oh I usually don't but I'll make an exception in this case. For the first time I'm going to put someone on an ignore list, i don't do it lightly. This will give you free reign to insult me at will, of course it may take a bit of the shine off for you knowing that the recipient of your barbs is not hearing them.
> 
> knock yourself out!


He must have new trolling tackle.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> Do they have to send you an e-mail?


If they change their policies. Of course they do. You digitally sign an agreement with Reverb when you sign up. They can;t change that without notifying you.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

vadsy said:


> lol, crazy that you finally snapped. I gotta say that it's a bit surprise. You gotta admit that we had a lot of fun yesterday and you overreacted by posting PMs and then had the thread deleted out of embarrassment and also came in here and put a name to the claim by responding to my post. you know you can't give me any attention, it just makes me stronger. what the heck is the ignore list gonna accomplish? bird with his head in the sand. I could understand some the more sensitive members using it but you? strong and stoic and forever vigilant surely you cannot be phased by a kid dressed up as a tiger dressed up as batman setting bags of poop on fire outside your front door... whatever. the 'mission accomplished' banner is coming out again and getting hoisted tonight over my bunk bed. imma double down on the wife knowing a got a lot done today. catch ya later,. (they all come crawling back)


I once put someone on the ignore list. I got so tired of clicking on the "unhide message" that I took him back off the ignore list.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Not going to happen

On the Reverb front I've purchased quite a few items, including a very nice guitar from the US, with no issues.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> I once put someone on the ignore list. I got so tired of clicking on the "unhide message" that I took him back off the ignore list.


lol...you made my day....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The problem with the Ignore list is that all the offending party needs to do is to quote another member's post in the thread and the OP can see his comments anyway.

It's just not effective.

Also, when the person you are trying to ignore actually "follows" you, and uses that as an opportunity/trigger to troll you further, it's a clear sign that you're dealing with someone who is actively trying to cause problems.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Weird. Sorry, it posted twice.


----------

